# Restoring faded Aristocraft boxcar. How?



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

Is there a way to restore some of the vibrance to a faded aristocraft boxcar without repainting it or damaging the graphics?

UV clearcoat maybe? Armorall? something else?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Rustoleum has been advertising a wipe on color restorer, I don't know how it will play between paint and decals/printed lettering.
John


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

You can try ArmorAll, but not a good choice if you have dusty conditions.

Worse case scenario, you have natural weathering.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There's low sheen armorall that does not attract dust.

Greg 1,112


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

Appreciate all the insights . i tried just cleaning it with soap and a soft brush and that helped ALOT! 
I will research the other color restoration suggestions.


----------



## john narvell (Jan 5, 2008)

Maybe a very mild cleaner wax and a buffing pad


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

I use Lemon Pledge on all My Rolling stock and My Live steam Engines, I have been using Pledge for 20 Years. It will make rolling stock look brand New. Try it and let Me know how You like it. Just spray it on and wipe it off with a good dry towel. It will clean ,Remove Dirt and Dust (OIL AND STEAM OIL) and leave a new looking car, Engine, Passenger Car


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob in Mich said:


> I use Lemon Pledge on all My Rolling stock and My Live steam Engines, I have been using Pledge for 20 Years. It will make rolling stock look brand New. Try it and let Me know how You like it. Just spray it on and wipe it off with a good dry towel. It will clean ,Remove Dirt and Dust (OIL AND STEAM OIL) and leave a new looking car, Engine, Passenger Car


Bob,

Have you used Lemon Pledge on say an Accucraft brass locomotive? I'm concerned about cleaning around the lettering on both the engine and the tender. Specifically a C19 #346.


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Good Morning Gary, Yes I have used Lemon Pledge on Accucraft brass live Steam Engines T1,Shay,Blue Ruby,Daylight,E6,Fort Wilderness,G5 Aster K4,Roundhouse Darj. MTH Sparkle GG1 and on all of My Rolling Stock.
I see You are getting the Olympics' It will be busy around Your House


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob in Mich said:


> Good Morning Gary, Yes I have used Lemon Pledge on Accucraft brass live Steam Engines T1,Shay,Blue Ruby,Daylight,E6,Fort Wilderness,G5 Aster K4,Roundhouse Darj. MTH Sparkle GG1 and on all of My Rolling Stock.
> I see You are getting the Olympics' It will be busy around Your House


Bob,
Thanks for the info on the Lemon Pledge. Yeah, we are getting the Olympics again......we had them in 1984 and it was a PITA for traffic for over two weeks. You know how bad it is with your trip out here last October. Take care.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I kind of like the Lemon Pledge idea, i.e. you are applying a type of wax, but the biggest issue I see is fading and oxidation. The wax can help resist oxidation (any coating that blocks direct contact with air will do), but I know that lemon pledge has no UV protection, and I do run my trains outside.

If you worry about Armorall type stuff affecting the plastic, then perhaps a light dusting of 303 UV protectant would be a good idea (developed for airplanes that sit in the sun).

I've been using Armorall and Turtle wax variants for 10 years and no damage, and they have resisted fading, in fact it brings the color back.

Greg 921


----------

